# The Court of the Young King



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

*The Court of the Young King*​ 
Long have the Eldar fought against the forces of Chaos. They are a doomed civilisation, the remnants of their people dwelling upon mighty Craftworlds or untamed worlds in the far reaches of the galaxy. Once they were powerful with an interstellar empire of galactic proportions. They lived and died before humanity crawled on their bellies from the waters of the deep. They were proud and this pride became their downfall. They fight to survive and would sacrifice millions from other races to spare one Eldar life.

Of the Craftworld Eldar none are so focussed upon the reclaiming of their ancient empire than those of Biel-Tan. These Eldar would give anything to become mighty once more. They focus heavily on the path of the warrior. You might even say that they are the polar opposite of Craftworld Ulthwe who focus so heavily on seers that their number of aspect warriors is smaller than almost every other craftworld.

Biel-Tan have a great hatred of the orks, more so than their hatred of the other races that inhabit the galaxy. Their have been many occasions in the history of the Imperium where warriors of Craftworld Biel-Tan have arrived to support beleaguered Imperial garrisons fighting against orks only to turn upon the humans once the orks have been destroyed.

The deadliest of the Exarchs of Biel-Tan band together into a military force known as the Court of the Young King from whose numbers come the warrior who will sacrifice himself to awaken the avatar of Khaine. You are members of this elite cadre and one of you will be chosen to awake the Avatar. Which of you will become the living embodiment of Kaela Mensha Khaine?
____________________________________________

The orks have overrun an Exodite planet in the far reaches of the galaxy and there have been rumours of Chaos Space marines fighting alongside the orks. This is grave news indeed for if a few warriors of Chaos are there then more will surely follow them. You will travel with the Swordwind to the Exodite World Orbis and drive out the foolish invaders. However their forces are strong and you may require the assistance of the Avatar of Khaine.

Characters:
I am looking for at least 4 characters and my max is 8, one from each Aspect Temple. You will all be Exarchs of one aspect warrior temple or another. You will be fighting together and towards the end of the rp one of you will become the Avatar of Khaine. Be warned that the Avatar is not the kind of being to carry injured back to the medics, he will just carve up those who injured them before proceeding to massacre everything that gets in his way.

Name: Pretty obvious

Age: You are one of the greatest Exarchs of Biel-Tan so don’t have yourself too young or too old

Temple: What aspect are you. You can choose any of them

Appearance: You will all look similar to the other members of your Temple but being the best you can customize both the appearance of your armour and your facial features etc

Personality: What are you like? Are you friendly or untrusting? Do you prefer to work alone or in a group? Do you hate someone? 

History: What were you before you became an Exarch

Weapons: What are you equipped with, again, being the elite you can customise your equipment but stick with whatever the Exarchs of the temple you have chosen can have

Skills: These are specific to your Aspect Temple

Rules:
Respect each other
No God-modding
Minimum post length of a paragraph, 4 lines
Stay in character
Miss three updates and your character will be killed off or replaced by someone else who wants to join.

This is my first rp so feel free to offer any advice.


----------



## AstroCity (May 27, 2011)

*Name:* Taenion Gwanae

*Age:* 365

*Temple:* Howling Banshee

*Appearance:* Taenion often wears a dark black bodysuit rather than the usual bone coloured piece. She believes it enhances her effectiveness as part of the Swordwind, as during nocturnal battles she is much harder to see, therefore her piercing streak and unnaturally quick movements are even more unnerving and destructive to her enemies.

*Personality:* Taenion is very protective of her squad: she loves them dearly and often puts her own life in danger to protect her sisters. After being together for a considerably long time, and enduring training together, they have built a strong bond.

Generally, Taenion has a generous yet seductive personality: she is happy to help others, but demands recognition for her reactions and often expects something in return. Selfless actions are rare for Taenion, unless in aforementioned situations.

As the majority of Eldar are fairly aloof, Taenion tends to be amicable with her companions. However, she has a secret distaste for those of the Striking Scorpion Aspect, believing brute force is not the true way of the Eldar. Competitions on the battlefield and subtle remarks off the field are not uncommon for Taenion and her Banshees.

*History:* Taenion has been a Howling Banshee for a long time. She benefited greatly from her previous Exarch's example, until Taenion took her place almost one hundred years ago after an attack was made on a Chaos world the Biel-Tan were attempting to claim back as their own.

Since then Taenion has carried the burden of performing as well as her mentor, being rather young. However, she has proven herself many times and in a generally short period of time has established herself as one of the best Exarchs the renowned Craftworld has to offer.

*Weapons:* Armed with the standard Banshee Mask, Taenion also equips herself with personalised Mirror Swords and one Triskele.

*Exarch Skills:* War Shout and Acrobatic.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Just one thing AstroCity. My idea was that you wouldn't have squads, that it would just be the Exarchs fighting. I did some research and the Court of the Young King is a unit of Exarchs with no normal Aspect Warriors. You can meet them during the rp where they will be NPC's but you won't be leading them in battle.

Other than that fine, your character is accepted.


----------



## AstroCity (May 27, 2011)

Santaire said:


> Just one thing AstroCity. My idea was that you wouldn't have squads, that it would just be the Exarchs fighting. I did some research and the Court of the Young King is a unit of Exarchs with no normal Aspect Warriors. You can meet them during the rp where they will be NPC's but you won't be leading them in battle.
> 
> Other than that fine, your character is accepted.


I assumed it was just the Exarchs; I simply included information about Taenion's usual squad to provide some more information.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Alright, that's fine then


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Name: Laconfir Bladeweave

Age: 5,132

Temple: Dire Avengers

Appearance: Laconfir wears the standard Exarch Bodysuit of his temple, his helm is tall and high crested, and embellished with a fascinatingly ornate and intricate version of the temple's rune. In addition he wears a long, crimson cloak that is fixed into the back and shoulders of his armour, but can be removed at will. His features are aquiline and sharp, with long black hair gathered at the nape of his neck. His eyes are dark, even for an Eldar, and are almost impossible to read.

Personality: Laconfir is unusual among Exarchs, for all that he is lost to the way of war he is far more measured and balanced than any of his fellows, and the warriors of his temple and his own skills reflect this. He favours the Shuriken Catapult but is equally as deadly in close quarters and is particularly renowned for his defensive tactics while his assaults are events of infamy among his enemies. He is the last to judge and although quick tempered compared to the seers, he is often the calming influence among the court. However, he has lived a long time and as such recognises that he is perhaps nearing the end. He is willing to sacrifice everything to preserve Biel-tan and other Eldar and is careless of praise, recognising, but caring little for it.

History: Laconfir is the oldest of the Court, and one of the oldest in the craft world, indeed, only the seers and a few rare eldar are his equal or better in years. He is also the most experienced as an Exarch, having survived in his position for nearly three and a half thousand years. This lifetime has seen him witness many of the great battles of the eldar and he has even had the privilege of meeting the great Phoenix Lords on more than one occasion. He has guided the Young King more than several dozen times over this period as the Craftworld was threatened by fearsome enemies.

This extended stint is almost unheard of, matched only by a rare few and his experience means his advice is often noted, and never ignored in councils of war. Even the Farseer's heed his advice, knowing him to be wise and his advice to be measured, well thought and sound.

Weapons: Avenger Shuriken Catapult and a single handed Dire Sword bearing the spirit stone of his predeccessor, an Eldar whose rage could sear the very souls of his enemies.

Exarch Skill: Blade Storm and Defend


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Name: Foreths Sunjumper

Age: 2225

Temple: Warp Spider

Appearance: Foreths is average height for an eldar, long limbed and a very pale complexion, he has long blonde hair tied into a ponytail when not wearing his helmet. Foreths wears the standard armor of the warp spider aspect.

Personality: Foreths lives a dangerous existence for the eldar, jumping through the warp. As such of his exposure he tends not to be too friendly to others, though he does show respect where it is due. He will answer questions and talk to others, but may appear harsh in doing so. Foreths knows his duty well, after he strayed from the path. He knows he must do everything in his power to keep Biel Tan safe and is not afraid to go against the odds in order to protect his fellows. Foreths bravery is beyond reproach, to spend even a second in the warp is considered a hazard that most eldar won't put themselves at risk for. He is regarded as the bravest of the Court.

History: Foreths traveled several paths of the eldar before he strayed too far down the path of the Warp Spider and became an Exarch. He traveled the path of the artisan once before like most Eldar young he became disenchanted with the rigours of the paths and orders of the craftworld and became a ranger for the craftworld. After 1,000 years travelling the galaxy and encountering many enemies of the Eldar, he returned to the craftworld, convinced more than ever that anything that stood on the precious maiden worlds should be destroyed.

He followed several paths of the warriors, learning the deadly dance of the striking scorpion, the fast and agile Swooping Hawks, and briefly studied under Laconfir Bladeweave, the eldest of the court. He became fascinated with the aspect shrine of the Warp Spiders, the exhilaration of jumping through the warp and appearing elsewhere entirely. Soon he was unable to leave the warlike mind entirely on the battlefield, and became an exarch of the warp spiders. As a member of the Court of the Young King he has provided aggressiveness unrivaled when it comes to the defilement of a maiden world, though he does some provide some rare instances of calm logic to help guide the court.

Weapons: Foreths wields the Spinnet Rifle, a deadly Monofilament weapon as well as powerblades attached to his forearms. He wears exarch armor.

Skills: Surprise Assault and Withdraw.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

looks interesting, i might throw a swooping hawk exarch up later today


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I wasn't expecting this to be so popular. :laugh: Great work Ramo, I liked the touch about having trained under Jackinator's character. Looking forward to it BAV.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

doing some research on the shrines and Phoenix Lords at the moment, im liking the Dark Reapers and the Fire Dragons


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

If no one else has taken them then you can. That's my only restriction on Aspect Temple. Feel free to choose whichever one you like best.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Interesting. Eldar aren't exactly my thing but I will join this. One question, could I be an Exarch of Forge World's new Shadow Specter Aspect Warriors or must I stick to the GW Aspects? I don't care either way, just curious.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I'll check up on them but I am not promising anything.

Edit: Sorry man but I think you should stick with standard GW Aspects until the Shadow Spectres are used in a codex. If you want Tank busting just take a Fire Dragon.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

That's fine. Like I said I was just asking. I've narrowed my choice to either the Striking Scorpion or Dark Reaper Exarchs.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Damn... This was real tempting but I think I`m at my limits for how many Rp`s I can play in. 

Though I won`t be able to participate, I wish you the very best of luck Santaire. I`ll be following this one for sure though.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

sadly enough im in the same boat, have a lot that i need to take care of in both real life and the other Rp's im in. this does look promising though and i wish you the best of luck!!! if you need any help at all feel free to PM me any questions you have k:


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

That is a pity. Still I'll see if I can save some spaces for you if you change your minds BAV and Serpion.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Its good to see you've finally got an RP up, this looks pretty good santaire. i would join up if i knew anything about Eldar! Unless you can somehow convince me i will not join, good luck anyway.


----------



## AstroCity (May 27, 2011)

I'm going to be dropping out if such ridiculous character profiles are going to be accepted/


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

What ridiculous character profiles? Mine and Ramo's? What's ridiculous about them?


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

What is so ridiculous about them AstroCity? if you've got a problem with them tell me and I will think about it. But just saying that they are ridiculous doesn't solve any problems.


----------



## AstroCity (May 27, 2011)

Jackinator said:


> What ridiculous character profiles? Mine and Ramo's? What's ridiculous about them?





Santaire said:


> What is so ridiculous about them AstroCity? if you've got a problem with them tell me and I will think about it. But just saying that they are ridiculous doesn't solve any problems.


Realistically, 5,000 is an acceptable age for an Eldar; probably less considering they're warriors. According to the guidelines we are supposed to not be too young or too old. I would revise that particular area, for a start. In both cases, I would heavily recommend editing the background of your character if you actually want it to be believable in regards to fluff.

As for Lord Ramo's character... For a start, an Exarch cannot change Aspects. It is ridiculous to be a Ranger, become a Swooping Hawk and then a Warp Spider. Stick with one: it is completely unheard of for this kind of thing to happen, and simply wouldn't in Eldar fluff.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Ok, fair enough for age, although the Eldar are capable of living that long, Eldrad was over 10,000. And when he said changing aspects he didn't mean as an Exarch, he meant just as a warrior, so actually read the profile before criticising please. It is heard of for Eldar to change from aspect to aspect, it is simply later that they become an Exarch, they don't join an aspect and instantly become an Exarch. He actually specified that he travelled a number of paths before becoming an Exarch.

Ramo, I'll drop my age and could you do to? Cause I don't really want to have to re-write my bio. I quite like this one .

Edit: Better?


----------



## AstroCity (May 27, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Eldrad was not that old, at all. Also, can you please provide an example of any Eldar who travelled a variety of paths? If you can, with a reference, I will happily abide.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

AstroCity said:


> Realistically, 5,000 is an acceptable age for an Eldar; probably less considering they're warriors. According to the guidelines we are supposed to not be too young or too old. I would revise that particular area, for a start. In both cases, I would heavily recommend editing the background of your character if you actually want it to be believable in regards to fluff.


I do kind of agree with this. He is a little on the really old side. But I think he just needs to shave a couple thousand years off.



> As for Lord Ramo's character... For a start, an Exarch cannot change Aspects. It is ridiculous to be a Ranger, become a Swooping Hawk and then a Warp Spider. Stick with one: it is completely unheard of for this kind of thing to happen, and simply wouldn't in Eldar fluff.


He specifically said that he walked other Paths _before_ becoming a Warp Spider and ultimately becoming lost in that Path. Prior to becoming an Exarch, an Eldar can walk and later turn away from any number of Paths before coming to the one he can no longer leave. That's the way of the Craftworld Eldar. Just because they are Exarchs does not mean that they have only walked the Path they've become lost on.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

AstroCity said:


> I'm pretty sure Eldrad was not that old, at all. Also, can you please provide an example of any Eldar who travelled a variety of paths? If you can, with a reference, I will happily abide.


I shouldn't need to provide a reference, the whole point of the path system is so the Eldar don't become too obsessed as they did in the events before the fall. The Exarch's are the rare few who stay on one path and dedicate themselves to it to the exclusion of all else. As to references, try the Eldar Codex, page 9



> Once an Eldar has Mastered one path he chooses another, and in this way builds up a complete repertoire of abilities over which he has complete control. An Eldar may travel many different paths in his life...


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

As Akatsuki13 has said and If i must reiterate my character was not an exarch when he walked the different paths. Most eldar walk several paths, so I don't see a basis for my character being ridiculous in that aspect. In respect to the age I will drop it down for this roleplay, though you could say that your exarch is young to be a member of the court now couldn't you.

EDIT: Just a note that it is the GM choice of age, and it is his choice if characters are accepted or not.


----------



## AstroCity (May 27, 2011)

Fine. No problems, I misinterpreted your character description. Sorry for the hassle.

The ages are still relevant though.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

We're both now a lot younger than when we put them up, and both younger than 5,000, are the current ages ok?


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Right. I have no problem with the ages unless they come with a character that was 300,000 years old or something like that and, if you read the lexicanium, Eldrad was actually that old. Plus Ramo is right. If you've got a problem with their characters being too old then you should take it up with me.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice to see you've got an Rp up Santaire, though im unable to join i hope it goes well, however i will add in my knowledge of the Exarchs for people to know.

Exarches can be very very very old indeed. It is possible they could of walked down several paths before becoming an Exarch because an Exarch is an Eldar who has fused with the spirit stone, memories, personality and skills of the previous Exarch. Those of you who have read the eldar book: Path of the Warrior. The following is a spoiler so open at your own risk. 

we see this when Korlandir a normal eldar of the Striking Scorpions goes too far down the path of the Scorpion (even though he only thought in 2 battles) and goes to see which Shrines of the SS are open. He then goes to the shrine of Hidden Death where his own spirit fuses with that of the Hidden Death founding Exarch Mordeliran.
 That is how exarch's can be created and how they are able to be ancient. Its sort of complicated by in essense an Exarch is an eldar caught on the path of war but their physical body dies, leaving their spirit stone. Later another warrior of the same aspect who has 'become' an exarch will fuse his spirit with the stone of the 'dead' exarch and be born anew.

Does anyone get what im talking about? If not then i suggest you all go and read: Path of the Warrior.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I haven't read the book but I follow you. It says a similar thing in the codex.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Finished up my character. I'm not the biggest Eldar fan out there but I think he turned out alright.

Name: Cirdeorn Rathanendil

Age: 577

Temple: Striking Scorpions

Appearance: Cirdeorn wears the standard Exarch bodysuit of the Striking Scorpions, the stylized rune of the Shrine engraved upon the helmet and Bien-Tan’s rune upon the left breast. His nearly entirely shaved save for four strands of braided black hair. Once he was quite handsome but now the pale skin of his face is marred with scars, giving him a fierce and almost savage look.

Personality: A quiet and contemplative warrior, Cirdeorn rarely expresses his feelings leading many outside the Striking Scorpion Shrine to believe that he is entirely devoid of emotion. But those within the Shrine know better. They know that he is in fact a brooding and at times melancholy hunter, ever reflecting on his mistakes and failures so that he may never repeat them and forever remembering those who died because of his shortcomings. Every action Cirdeorn takes is thoroughly thought over, with every possible outcome and all the variables considered before acting. He truly despises hotheaded warriors that rush headlong into battle without fully considering everything. Ironically this stands at odds with how he was before he entered the Shrine of the Striking Scorpions. Cirdeorn is largely indifferent to Eldar outside his Shrine, neither liking nor disliking them, preferring the company of his fellow Scorpions over that of other Eldar. And ultimately he is a reluctant member of the Court of the Young King, wishing to lead his fellow Scorpions into battle rather than sit upon the Court.

History: Once a brash and hotheaded young Eldar, Cirdeorn eagerly walked the Path of the Warrior as soon as he was able. He first spent a century as a Dire Avenger before becoming restless with the Aspect of the Avengers and leaving it for the Striking Scorpions. Early on he proved himself to be a fierce warrior, swiftly and aggressively striking down the enemy before they could. And after many victorious campaigns for Craftworld Biel-Tan he eventually earned the right to lead a team of his comrades in battle. However that would come to an end in a single battle against their vile cousins, the Dark Eldar on the planet Arios IV. As the Eldar clashed across the planet, Cirdeorn’s team stalked the enemy Archon and after days of searching they found him. But his aggressive temperament cost him dearly that day. Without fully assessing the situation, Cirdeorn led his comrades into battle against the Archon and his bodyguards, hoping to slay the Dark Eldar leader. It was a trap that ended with all the Striking Scorpions dead save for the bloodied and scarred Cirdeorn. The Archon spared his life so that he would continue to suffer knowing that his comrades died because of his foolishness.

That moment changed Cirdeorn’s life forever and would ultimately lock him forever down the Path of the Striking Scorpion as he sought to never repeat his disastrous mistake. In time he changed completely as he walked further and further down the Path. Gone was the hotheaded warrior rushing to meet the foe and what would rise in its place was a methodical hunter, carefully stalking his enemies before striking.

The conflict of Orbis marks the first time Cirdeorn has sat upon the Court of the Young King.

Weapons: Mandiblasters, Scorpion Chainsword, Scorpion’s Claw, plasma grenades

Skills: Shadowstrike, Stalker


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Great man. That is accepted.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Santaire convinced me to join...I liked the scorpions but it looks like that space is covered and as I look through the pages of the recruitment I become more uneasy about the idea...

I think i shall stay out of this one.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Right guys. I am going to be putting the action thread up during the weekend. Any other people wishing to join the recruitment I will be keeping it open until the very end of the action thread.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Santaire said:


> Any other people wishing to join the recruitment I will be keeping it open until the very end of the action thread.


Until the very end, eh? My personal opinion is that past 75% through there is really not much point in bringing in new players (of course your allowed to do it), cause there wont be all that much character evolution and stuff like that left for them to do, compared to the long head start other characters have. 

But of course it is just my opinion.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Well considering Exarchs simply take the wargear of their predecessor then it would be logical to allow more people to join if someone quit.

Seeing as you posted, do you want't to join?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Santaire said:


> Seeing as you posted, do you want't to join?


Naah, just signed up for another RP and I have my doubts about being able to post in that one alone, lol.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Screw it, it`s xenos so i have to join.  

It seems a Fire Dragon is needed unless I`m mistaken? :biggrin: 

Name: Draconir

Age: 4,866 

Temple: Fire Dragons

Personality: Hot headed would be putting it mildly. Draconir is the kind of warrior who will go that extra length to ensure the enemy is destroyed, getting up close and personal where he can see the flames of his weapon wreak their terrible damage upon the foe`s flesh. When not in battle, he trains his diciples with the harsh words and actions of a grizzled soldier, brooking no failure or leeway. Only the best will pass Draconir`s standards, and only the best will return with him alive.

History: Draconir has had many forms in his long existence. The most recent to wear his armour is the eldar once known as Kerrenian, who became the exarch after the former wearer was slain by an exploding Scorpion heavy tank. Others have lasted far longer than Kerrennian, but none so far have embraced the ideals of the old exarch with such gusto. 

Wargear: Draconir carries a Dragon Breath Flamer, Melta Bombs, and a sword.

Skills: Tank Hunter.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Nice to see you joined Serpion, that is definetly accepted

P.S. What made you choose the Dragon Breath Flamer? Just wondering.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Right, I am going to start writing the first post soon so any one else who want's to join should get their post up quickly.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

have the Dark Reapers been taken?


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

No, the reapers are free, come, join the court :laugh:


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah, Reapers are still free


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

*grumble grumble grumble* i suppose ill join, damn my lack of self control, tis hard being a daemon prince it is :laugh: here he is in all his deathly glory! hope you dont mind him being friends with Draconir Serpion? lol

Name: Anepou Amt (name literally means devourer of the dead in egyptian)

Age: 4,999 (almost there )

Appearance: Amt is a bit shorter than most Eldar tend to be and a bit on the more muscular side due to him being a part of the Dark Reaper Shrine for almost the past three thousand years. His armor has been extensively stylized and modeled to resemble that of a spectre of death, the black plates of his armor having skeletal bones carved into them to make him look like the walking dead. His helmet is shaped to look like the skull of a great hound of war and he normally wears a black cloak that covers his chest, back and head. When his helm is off his skin is a pale white, his eyes a deep blue, and he has long blue/black hair that flows down to the small of his back while a large scar that crosses his face starting at the left temple and ending at the right side of his jaw. This scar mars his beautiful features and was received from a World Eater who had managed to sneak up on him and his squad when he was younger, killing most of his squad and almost killing him had it not been for a banshee who had seen the attack and saved him. Since then he has always made an effort to aid the banshees on the battlefield when he can. 

Personality: Amt is a relatively quite warrior, his voice almost always calm cool and collected when he speaks, yet when he talks his voice carries a hard edge of judgement to it no matter who he speaks to. He is a superb battlefield commander due to his cool head during intense fire fights which has kept not only him alive for a long time but his Reapers also. He is very good friends with the Fire Dragon Exarch Draconir and has known him almost his whole life, where Draconir is fiery tempered, hot headed, and full of courage Amt is the opposite; quiet, calm and possessed of an iron hard will. He has an intense hatred of all Xenos with one strange exception, Humans, this has caused many arguments between him and the other Exarchs within the court, they cannot understand why Amt has pity for the Mon'Keigh. 

He views their fall from grace much like that of the Eldar themselves and sees it as history repeating itself, yet where the fall of the Eldar gave birth to a new Chaos God the Fall of Man is still ongoing and being drawn out and if it can be stopped and history's cycle changed then he believes it should. He sees this as the only way that the Eldar can truly rebuild their great empire, once chaos is defeated everything else will fall into place, yet what troubles him is how the Eldar would survive an event of such proportions.

Background: Amt began his path of war as a Ranger with the Biel'Tan Craftworld and stayed on that path for the next five hundred years until choosing to join the Shrine of the Fire Dragons where he stayed for quite some time before finally moving to the Dark Reapers. In his past he was conflicted, he knew he was a fighter at heart but had yet to find the place where he could properly grow and learn the, what he thought was beautiful, art of death dealing. 

Upon his inception into the Dark Reapers he knew he had found his calling and poured everything into becoming the best killer. He was extremely accurate due to his training as a ranger and later as a Fire Dragon and has rarely had to fight in close combat, but when he is forced to he can be very adept at protecting himself until reinforcements arrive. 

Shrine: Dark Reapers

Equipment: Shuriken Cannon, small power blade attached to the end of his shuriken cannon that is used much like a bayonet, he has not had to use it for over six hundred years.

Abilities: Fast Shot, Crack Shot




OOC: let me know if there is anything you wish me to change. i actually like him a lot lol


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Somewhat interested in this, but I'm not very familiar with the Eldar. I have their codex though, so I'll read it, and if there's room left by the time I'm done, I'll put up a character sheet.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Well you better hurry. I think the only Aspects that are left are the Swooping Hawks and the Shinning Spears. Unless Santaire reverses his opinion on Forge World's Shadow Specter Aspect Warriors.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Flamer seemed like a better option, seeing as firepike is a little cliche. 

And BaV, that`s fine by me. :grin:


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

That is great BAV. You are accepted. Welcome to the court.

Edit: I am still sticking with GW aspects so you can have Swooping Hawks or Shining Spears


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Action thread is up guys. Next update will be Saturday 18th


----------



## AstroCity (May 27, 2011)

I'm glad we're getting started, but already there are people making punctuation, capitalisation and spelling errors.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey, mistakes happen, people are not perfect, I think you should buckle up and stop criticising cause it's not going to make you any friends. To be honest as long as it reads well I think it's good, we've got some really talented writers on here but techncial proficiency does not make a good writer.


----------



## AstroCity (May 27, 2011)

Well, you're wrong there, but I won't bother getting into an argument and will just make sure my own posts are up to my own standard.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Actually AstroCity, your wrong. Just because you're a bad speller doesn't mean you're a bad writer. Also, guess what, you spelt the Farseer's name wrong. It's Venificus not Veneficus.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

ZING! 

Sorry Astro, but I agree with the others. It`s fine to have high standards, but being a dick about it is not gonna make you popular. 

My advice is just learn to deal with it, otherwise you`ll go crazy here. 

And if my comment offended you, I am sorry. It was not my intent I assure you. :grin:


----------



## andygorn (Apr 1, 2011)

Name: Athran Havenwing (male)
Aspect: Swooping Hawk
Age: 237

Personality and History:
Although he's not naive, others may see him as not having had 'enough experience', even though he is very skilled.
In what he regards as his first life (i.e. before he learnt Aspect Warrior warfare), Athran used to be an accomplished poet and member of a Guardian Strike Squad when required, although there were queries about whether he could partition off his life into the different non-physical and warfare sides of his psyche (i.e instead of being able to focus upon his present Path, then return to another one).

After taking part in a battle against Slaaneshi Chaos Marines where he witnessed the full extent of their depravity, Athran gave himself over to battle-lust and found himself lost in the violence, helping to turn the tide in the Eldar's favour (but not doing it single-handedly). Perhaps it was the Eldar's racial loathing for Slaanesh that pushed him over this edge, or perhaps it was his final acceptance of duty and the fact that his life was never going to be the same again.
Athran doesn't really like to dwell on what made him decide to become an Aspect Warrior, but (regardless of what caused it) he sees it as destiny and he fully embraced this new life.

Athran is still young enough to enjoy all of life and he doesn't get melancholic. Yet, although he is as duty-bound as any of the others, it's only when flying that he truly feels alive. At this point, his tactics appear to become a little reckless and foolhardy but they are tempered with a warrior's strategy (either that, or he is lucky), so what might look foolish or rash often has good effects in battle. (For instance, he might leave the main fighting to attack a vehicle but, after he wrecks it, it turns out that it was packed with explosives which they were planning to drive into the main conflict and detonate as a huge car-bomb).

As an Aspect Warrior, Arthan’s has always been part of the Swooping Hawk Temple of is that of 'Shrouded Rain'...which represents the dark skies that hide an attacker until the last possible moment before they strike, so that an opponent cannot avoid the deathblow. It also represents clouds which promise mystery, but that also encourage and dare a person, testing them to see if they will brave the unknown in order to seek out the sun (e.g. ‘enlightenment’,’knowledge’, ‘happier times’, etc) that they somehow instinctively know is on the other side of it.

Although a bit more heavily armoured than normal Hawk armour, Athran’s armour is almost identical to that of the rest of the Temple; pale and dark grey in colour (think sort of graduated mottled airbrushed colours), but barely embellished anymore than regular Hawks.

Weapons: Sunrifle + usual Hawk gear (wings, grenades, etc).

Warrior Powers: 'Skyleap' and 'Intercept'

I'm open to people's ideas about if there's anything you guys want me to add or change about Athran. I'm also am happy for him to help your characters tell their own stories, so I'll incorporate things like shared history/battles/rivalries/etc if you want.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Godsdammit, the only other Eldar aspect that I might have played as, besides the one Serp is, was just taken.

Daaamn youuu, andygorn! Daaamn yoouu!


----------



## AstroCity (May 27, 2011)

I don't care about being popular. I just find that when things like *Slaanesh* are spelt incorrectly... Well, that's a bit ridiculous.

And wow, I spelt a name wrong that sounds like it belongs in Asterix & Obelix... By the way, I never said bad spelling makes a bad writer; I never specified what I thought.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

But there are already multiples of aspects aren`t there? 

What`s wrong with Shining Spears anyway? Jetbikes and lances!


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes you did.

This was posted by Jackinator


> To be honest as long as it reads well I think it's good, we've got some really talented writers on here but techncial proficiency does not make a good writer.


This was posted by you AstroCity


> Well, you're wrong there, but I won't bother getting into an argument and will just make sure my own posts are up to my own standard.


So stop picking holes in other people's posts and focus on your own. And anyway. Your standard is nine lines in three paragraphs? I occasionally post less but I don't split it into three paragraphs to make it look bigger than it actually is.


----------



## AstroCity (May 27, 2011)

You really want to get into this argument? Fine.

I said he was wrong. However, technical proficiency does not solely include spelling. Punctuation is more important I believe, and our own GM doesn't even know when to use question marks, it would seem.

My posts are fine. The only mistake I made was one letter in the name of the Farseer, which I corrected instantly upon being informed. The name you have chosen is ridiculous by the way: how at all does it sound suited to Eldar? More like Gaelic..

Finally, I split my posts into more paragraphs because it makes it easier to read for everyone else. It actually looks smaller in spaced out paragraphs than it would as one large block of text. Plus, it makes more sense.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

AstroCity said:


> You really want to get into this argument? Fine.
> 
> I said he was wrong. However, technical proficiency does not solely include spelling. Punctuation is more important I believe, and our own GM doesn't even know when to use question marks, it would seem.
> 
> ...


Ok guys, come on. There's no need to get into this argument. Astro, there is no problem with preferring correct punctuation but you are being a dick about it. If you aren't happy with the people in this thread, leave. You are the one causing problems here and to be honest I think you need to sort it out. You are in no position to call your posts fine when you quite happily criticise others.

Now I'm just gonna leave it at that, I reckon that you need to stop criticising people Astro, but that's just my opinion, feel free to carry on this way, but be mindful of where this attitude may lead you.


----------



## AstroCity (May 27, 2011)

Right. I apologise for being correct. I'll stop criticising people's posts.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

AstroCity said:


> Right. I apologise for being correct. I'll stop criticising people's posts.


Come on man, I'm being serious. I don't want something like this to happen in the first update but you are being obnoxious. I'm sorry man, it's just how it is, you might want to take some time out to calm down.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Yeah calm down Astro. There's really no need for you to get so obsessed with how technically good everyone's writing ability is. We're all doing this for fun so as long as the posts are readable none of us should get really angry over them.


----------



## andygorn (Apr 1, 2011)

AstroCity said:


> I don't care about being popular. I just find that when things like *Slaanesh* are spelt incorrectly... Well, that's a bit ridiculous.


AstroCity, did you mean I spelled slaanesh wrong? Because I didn't... <confused>
'Slaaneshi' means 'of Slaanesh', just like 'Khornate' means 'of Khorne', 'Tzeentchian' means 'of Tzeentch' and 'Nurglesque' means 'of Nurgle'.

I'm not 'hating' or anything (although I don't know why you are), just trying to help illustrate what the word actually means.
I'm always trying to write better stories, so I don't have any objection to people sending me a PM if I've made any glaring/bad mistakes, though.

@ warpspawned: No problem...Athran's stuff would (I think) work just as well for a Shining Spear (and the only things I'd need to swap would be his wargear and Exarch powers), so I can swap Aspects if you want me to?

Andygorn.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Knock it off both of you, some people are set in their ways or hold to semi-double standards so deal with it or fuck off.

Jackinator, Serpion, and Akatsuki; its great that your trying to resolve the issue but it is not your place. If the rules are being broken, then you report so that the staff can be made aware and take action if they feel something should be done. Otherwise, a word to the GM for his/her action on the matter.

Santaire; as long as the rules aren't being broken, it does (more or less) fall to you to watch over your RP. Do not instigate things further though, remain neutral, and make decisions and leave it at that.

Astrocity; stop being a child and move on. You want people to improve, then lead by example rather than by only negative criticism.


Now, this for everyone:

I'll remind you of the rules we have for this section. Heresy overall may have a more laid back view on spelling and grammar but the posts/threads in this section uphold a higher standard than that. If other members cannot understand your posts because they look like a giant sentence, or to many of the words are misspelled, than all your doing is taking people out of the immersion of the story and world that your taking part in.

So while some members can do well in getting off their soap box in regards to improving the overall post quality others are putting out; they can do it for the tone they are using and not for the message itself.

Those of you who are going on about how it shouldn't/doesn't matter and your here to have fun. Have fun, but it does matter, those are the riles we work with here.


In my own opinion, those of us who come from a country where English is the primary language (US, UK, AUS), punctuation, grammar, and spelling should never be an issue.


So have fun, and make sure the quality of your posts are decent enough. Hell make use of a spell checker or word writing program. Most web browsers, if not all of them, come with spell checkers and its no challenge to get yourself a copy of open office.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Mistakes happen let`s move on. 

@Andygorn, I talk to WarpSpawned on a regular basis. Given the hatred of elves that comes up frequently, I don`t think Warp was likely to join this Rp in the first place, though I could be mistaken this once. :scratchhead:


EDIT: Aye Reever.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

darkreever said:


> Knock it off both of you, some people are set in their ways or hold to semi-double standards so deal with it or fuck off.
> 
> Jackinator, Serpion, and Akatsuki; its great that your trying to resolve the issue but it is not your place. If the rules are being broken, then you report so that the staff can be made aware and take action if they feel something should be done. Otherwise, a word to the GM for his/her action on the matter.
> 
> ...


:goodpost: Received and understood


----------



## AstroCity (May 27, 2011)

Fair enough.

@andygorn: I wasn't referring to you mate, don't worry.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

andygorn said:


> @ warpspawned: No problem...Athran's stuff would (I think) work just as well for a Shining Spear (and the only things I'd need to swap would be his wargear and Exarch powers), so I can swap Aspects if you want me to?


Nah mate, thanks for the offer though



Serpion5 said:


> @Andygorn, I talk to WarpSpawned on a regular basis. Given the hatred of elves that comes up frequently, I don`t think Warp was likely to join this Rp in the first place, though I could be mistaken this once. :scratchhead:


Maybe, but probably not.
Despite Eldar not being elves.
I just dont think their fighting style really suits mine, as I prefer brutal carnage.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Excuse me. Avatar? :laugh:


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Avatar nonwithstanding.
Happy with that Santaire?


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah :laugh:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

The Avatar still fights with finesse and grace, it`s not just a carnage machine.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah yeah. As if a 10 foot giant dripping molten lava with a sword drenched in blood can be graceful.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I never said it wasn`t brutal as well.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Right guys, since everyone has put their post up I am putting the update up early. Next update will be tuesday 24th


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I have postponed the update to give the rest of you time to post. Sorry about the wait those of you who have already posted but I will definetly have it up by monday at the latest so if the rest of you are going to post you better do it over the weekend


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Try sending PM`s out. Some people tend to be forgetful. As GM you should see to them if it looks like they`ll be late or missing.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Already done it Serpion.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Okay then. :biggrin:


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Update is up guys, next one will be monday 4th


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I am on holiday right now and don't have enough acess to a computer to post the update. I will be gone for 2 more weeks during which I will have no internet acces. Sorry about that guys but it will give the rest of you time to post.


----------



## andygorn (Apr 1, 2011)

Getting a new PC tomorrow (9th), so should be able to post something up/amend/update (as needed) by then.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I am back and you still haven't posted Andygorn. I will wait till wedensday and then it is going up whether you have posted or not.


----------



## andygorn (Apr 1, 2011)

@ Santaire = Query: I'm confused. I'd already posted on the 14th (I was about the 2nd person to post after the teleportation)..?

Athran doesn't have any weapons which can reliably get through power armour, so my next post might be quite long - lol.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Fair enough and sorry Andygorn, didn't notice your post in their


----------



## andygorn (Apr 1, 2011)

No problem, I'm just going to have to be inventive...might take a while (lol).

Just to ask: if we're facing off against 7 of the enemy but our squads are with us, do we as Exarchs have to take on all 7 by ourselves and the squad is fighting their own foes (but are nearby)?
Or does the exarch and the squad fight just these 7 enemies between them?


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

To all those who took part, I am ending this rp. I thank you all for your contributions but really it was me who was lacking. I have my hands full with rps I am currently taking part in and to be honest, I wasn't a very good gm so I am bringing this to a close. Thank you all who took part.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Sad to see this end, but you did well Santaire. I enjoyed it.


----------

